# Snails not moving?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

They are alive, but barely

Housing 
What size is your tank? 20 gal
What temperature is your tank? like 84
Does your tank have a filter? yeah
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? well the filter aerates... 
Is your tank heated? yeah
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? well my snails (2 of them) live with Pog and thats it. Pog is the betta in my avatar and name

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? My SNAILS eat mostly cuumber, sometimes lettuce, occasionally algae wafers. No real staple food, just whatever..
How often do you feed your betta fish? I have no real schedule for feeding them, but they can go awhile w/o me putting food in the tank, i think it had been a month or 2 since I had then I gave them a whole cucumber and then this happened... hmm >_> cucumber <_<

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? No real schedule lol
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 25
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? api tap water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? I was gunna but I lost the vials
Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH: 8
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? 
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? they are curled up in their shells and I saw one floating earlier, female hasn't laid eggs in awhile.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? this morning
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? did a water change
Does your fish have any history of being ill? no
How old is your fish (approximately)? they are petco snails

I also noticed slime coming off of them..

so I think it may be in the water because there was a recent storm so something might have gotten in the waterways. I may move them to another available tank, but the ph in that tank is 6.8 and the one in this tank is 8 because I haven't done a water change in that tank since before the storm (2 weeks ago) because all I have in there are a few shrimp and one lonely little betta girl, and the tank is huge, so nitrate doesn't really build up much in there lol.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I feel that 84 degrees is a bit too warm to keep a tropical tank.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

sorry, I have an egg clutch waiting to hatch and I'm trying to keep it warm and humid under the lid. she laid it right under the filter hole so its hard -_-


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

84 is too warm, really, I believe up to 78 is what is comfortable for them (I'm assuming you mean apple snails). I did find some interesting information on applesnail.net about snails and their life span/mating/egg laying habits and the relationship with temp. As the temp increases, they mate and lay eggs at an increased rate, but the "burn out" or die quicker. At colder temps they are slower and sluggish, they lay eggs more infrequently, but they live just a bit longer.

But I digress. The ph in their current tank is 8? What is the ammonia? Ammonia might be causing them to act odd/sluggish.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought so, since the filter cycle may have been lost in a recent power outage, but it only got worse after a water change, I only have one vial to test the water so I havent goten around to it, but it got worse after a water change. Ph is 8 because they always layed more eggs when it was that high compared to 7-7.6

The male escaped again, and he only did that once before. I found him curled up on the floor right in the walkway. I am warming him up slowly in my hand before putting him back in the tank, I have him in a plastic bag with a little water in my hand.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> I feel that 84 degrees is a bit too warm to keep a tropical tank.


+1 I dont let my tank go over 80 because that is about as high as snails should really be in.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Okay, I will bring it down :/


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Let us know how it goes ok?

a friend of mine has like a 84 degree tank because he has some loaches and apparently they like to boil in their water.. he has ramshorn snails in his tank which probably breed like crazy and die like crazy with that kind of tempature..


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I figured out what it was! Apparently the seashells randomly started breaking down too fast and he Ph shot up like crazy, and then when I did a water change is shot down like crazy, so I took them out and scrubbed them so that only the hard material was left that wouldnt break down. Thanks guys XD


----------

